# Parlantes Aiwa



## Power-off (Dic 2, 2008)

Hola amigos mi problema es el siguiente, Un amigo me rregalo un par de woofers marca aiwa de 32 Ohmios!, pero no especifica la potencia, en mi vida habia visto tal impedancia, Estaba acostumbrado a las tipicas 4, 6 y 8 Ohms, 
Ahora la pregunta es, ¿Cual es el amplificador correcto par este tipo de woofers si no se la potencia?
Agradesco la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## santiago (Dic 2, 2008)

te regalaron parlantes de amplificador a valvulas, de que tamaño son aproximadamente, pone fotos si podes


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 2, 2008)

estoy casi seguro que es de 3.2ohm los he visto en equipos hitachi tambien -.y para equipos a valvulas se utilizan transformadores que varian su impedancia ..ejemplo 2500ohm ...


----------



## Estampida (Dic 2, 2008)

La impedancia es la correcta, solo tienen una potencia de 25Wrms , colocale un amplificador de 50W con su respectivo filtro.


----------



## Power-off (Dic 2, 2008)

Aca les dejo las imagenes y gracias a los que respondieron, A por cierto al medir la impedamcia es de 32.2 Ohmios por tan alta?


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 2, 2008)

Son de 6.5 " pulgadas


----------



## electrico (Ene 2, 2009)

Amigo, esos son unos subwoofer qye vi en un equipo de sonido Aiwa de la serie nsx, en cada caja lleva 2 de esos subwoofer en paralelo lo que los dejaria a 16 ohm.

El tipo de caja en el que han sido instalados es una caja bandpass, armales unas cajas de esas y veras el sonido que te darán. Segun las medidas que pude tomarles daban 18 litros para la parte sellada y 13 litros para la parte reflex.


----------



## ellruloo (May 21, 2012)

Hola necesito su ayuda. Tengo estos bafles:
http://subefotos.com/ver/?2d7db3ee611c4fe9cfd685dc7f82c8b8o.jpg (las fotos las encontre en internet, los surround de mis bafles no estan abollados pero ninguno de los 2 tweetter funciona y uno de los 4 medios tampoco funciona)

Atrás aparecen las especificaciones:
http://subefotos.com/ver/?cc4db63a8170472864e926c68fa6b1bbo.jpg

Y esta es una vista trasera de los bafles:
http://subefotos.com/ver/?3a2461bce4d136ff34faaa0eea624b0do.jpg

Esta es una descripción que encontré en internet: 
3 VIAS , CON BASS REFLEX  Y SURROUND  (magnetic shield type) 60WATTS RMS
WOOFER: 160mm cone type
TWEETER: 80mm cone type, 
SUPER TWEETER: 20mm ceramic type,
SPEAKER SURROUND: 80mm
IMPEDANCIA DEL MAIN SPEAKER: 6 ohms
IMPEDANCIA DEL SURROUND SPEAKER: 16 ohms
MEDIDAS  25 x 30 x 28  CM .

Notarán en la útima foto que hay 2 cables que salen de cada parlante, uno del main y otro del surround. 
Lo que necesito es armar un amplificador con Line In RCA LyR para que el audio salga de mi computadora. Necesito conectar ambos cables de cada caja al amplificador, main y surround. Que circuito me recomiendan para armar? Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## juliangp (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola quería saber como son estos parlantes, o sea en calidad, estoy seguro de que en aguante son buenos (tienen 14 años) pero en calidad de sonido es lo que quiero saber, ya que están deteriorándose y no se si vale la pena reenconarlos, (ni siquiera se su respuesta en frecuencia) pero empieza desde 20 hz por lo que veo ya que a simple vista son subwoofers y tienen 6 ohms como la mayoría de los parlantes de mini componentes

Data extra: eran usados con un stk 4221II de 80+80w a 0.4 de thd, y con un transformador de 42+42 vca punto medio filtrados con un puente de 5 amperes y con 2 capacitores "rubycon" de 3300uf en un equipo de música aiwa nsx 999 (no se si importa esta información pero por las dudas la agrego).

Por mi parte le doy un aplauso ya que se comieron sobreexcursiones sarpadas (termino que indica algo muy extravagante) , humedad, potencia al máximo toda la noche, caidas, etc.
Pero quería saber su opinión ya que son gente que sabe por lo visto, saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola un cordial saludo

Te recomiendo que lo uses como para un amplificador de alta fidelidad y acorde a ellos y a una potencia de 1/3 de lo que tiraban en su máximo apogeo porque ahora NO lo hará es mejor que los cuides que armes algo que sea mas para una reliquia que algo que sirva para poner música al palo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2012)

juliangp dijo:


> Hola quería saber como son estos parlantes, osea en calidad, estoy seguro de que en aguante son buenos (tienen 14 años y se comieron la madre de las c...... a palo) pero en calidad de sonido es lo que quiero saber, ya que están deteriorándose y no se si vale la pena reenconarlos, (ni siquiera se su respuesta en frecuencia) pero empieza desde 20 hz por lo que veo ya que a simple vista son subwoofers y tienen 6ohms como la mayoría de los parlantes de mini componentes


Sin medirlos no se puede saber nada, así que buscá el tema sobre el software ARTA y armá el par de cables de para determinar los parámetros T/S. Ya con eso se puede saber que tal responde en baja frecuencia.
Luego hay que hacer la medición final de respuesta en frecuencia, pero es con micrófono... así que ahí es un poco mas complicado.


----------



## juliangp (Jul 24, 2012)

Bueno, gracias por las respuesta gente, voy a ver que hago, los voy a guardar, pero primero voy a medir los parametros thielle small y hacer lo que me dijo ezavalla a ver que tal son estos parlantes, yo se que no se puede saber a simple vista, simplemente qqueria ver si sabian algo de ellos al ser tan viejos, saludos!


----------

